# Fatality in WV today



## Elim (Jun 30, 2008)

The interesting part of the article says "They were working to remove the branches from one tree when a very large, loose branch from another tree fell, authorities said." 

I guess it goes to show you that you never know where they will come from to get you.


Here is the link... http://dailymail.com/News/200806300296

And the story for if they change the link, or take it down...


A worker was killed while cutting trees near Greenbrier Street and Hillcrest Drive, according to Metro 911

The accident happened just after noon behind an Appalachian Power substation. The Charleston Fire Department was first to respond. The man was dead when the first ambulance arrived.

The man worked for Prichard Tree Services out of Kentucky. He and two other workers, who did not want to discuss the accident, were on site trimming trees.

They were working to remove the branches from one tree when a very large, loose branch from another tree fell, authorities said.

"They didn't notice the other branch at the top of the tree," said Sgt. C.A. ####inson of the Charleston Police Department.

####inson said fire department officials estimated the branch weighed anywhere from 500 to 800 pounds. They also suspect the branch fell about 45 feet, ####inson said.

Power company employees came to the scene and spoke with the workers who were there when the accident took place.

About an hour and a half after emergency authorities first arrived, the ambulance with the body drove away. Minutes later, other Prichard Tree Services employees showed up at the scene.



Stay safe out there!


----------

